# Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln



## GoDoFSkIlL (27. Januar 2005)

*Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln*

Hallo,
ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Wenn ich in 1 Jahr oder so mal meine CPU austauschen will wie bekomme ich dann den Kühler wieder vom Sockel 775 ab???

Ich hab mich schon am boxed Kühler den ich nich einsetze zu schaffen gemacht ich habe aber nich kapiert wie ich ihn wieder abbekommen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln*



			
				GoDoFSkIlL am 27.01.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich in 1 Jahr oder so mal meine CPU austauschen will wie bekomme ich dann den Kühler wieder vom Sockel 775 ab???
> ...




keine ahnung, wie das beim 775 ist, aber zB bei sockelA hast du an zwei sieten halteklammern. auf einer drpckst du die so lange runter, bis du die nach vorne abziehen kannst. dann hebt man den kühler vorsichtig ab - kann mit der CPU verklebt sein durch die paste...


----------



## GoDoFSkIlL (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln*



			
				Herbboy am 27.01.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> GoDoFSkIlL am 27.01.2005 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alle andere Sockel kann ich auch problemlos auseinander bauen ist ja nicht so als ob ich keine Ahnung hätte aber beim Sochel 775 ist halt alles anders...


----------



## baal512 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln*

Hab meinen Lüfter gestern getauscht . Is zwar etwas schwierig im Moment Lüfter zu bekommen, bei denen man nich das ganze Mobo wieder ausbauen muss, aber Arctic Cooling hat gerade den arctic cooler 7 rausgebracht und den kann man einfach draufstecken. Ich habs machen lassen und hab nich so genau draufgeschaut, aber der und die boxed-lüfter sind mit so ´ner Art "Dübel" draufgesteckt. 4 Stück. An jeder ecke ein so´n teil.


----------



## GoDoFSkIlL (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln*



			
				baal512 am 27.01.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab meinen Lüfter gestern getauscht . Is zwar etwas schwierig im Moment Lüfter zu bekommen, bei denen man nich das ganze Mobo wieder ausbauen muss, aber Arctic Cooling hat gerade den arctic cooler 7 rausgebracht und den kann man einfach draufstecken. Ich habs machen lassen und hab nich so genau draufgeschaut, aber der und die boxed-lüfter sind mit so ´ner Art "Dübel" draufgesteckt. 4 Stück. An jeder ecke ein so´n teil.



Jo den Arctic cooling Freezer 7 hab ich auch nur wie mache ich diese Dübel vom MB ab?


----------



## baal512 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler wechseln*



> Jo den Arctic cooling Freezer 7 hab ich auch nur wie mache ich diese Dübel vom MB ab?


[/quote]

http://www.listan.de/shop/images/produktbilder/k0197/k0197_b.jpg

Schau Dir mal das Bild an. Ich denke das der Lüfter durch diese weissen "Plastenippel" verankert wird. Durch die schwarzen werden sie , denke ich, reingedrückt bzw. wieder gelöst. Schau mal ob die weissen irgendwo in den schwarzen einhaken und gelöst werden müssen.


----------

